# Canine Skin Tags...(UPDATE-Page3)



## Mona (Apr 20, 2012)

I see Abby (4 year old Boxer) has recently grown what looks like a "root" out of her leg, just below her elbow. I noticed it about a week or so ago. It doesn't really look like a wart or tumor, so am thinking it may be a skin tag?? Have any of you had skin tags grow on your dogs before, and is this what they look like? It doesn't appear to anything that "alarms" me. I have an appointment with the vet next Thursday for snap tests and Heartworm meds so will ask then (if I remember), but just curious so thought I ask you guys.

Here are photos of it that I just took...


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmmm....doesn't really look like a skin tag to me (looks too blood-filled), but who knows. Are you sure it's a part of her and not some parasite....? :s


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm. Odd. I have had skin tags on some very elderly dogs in the past, and just snipped them off. However, they did not look like this one. Your vet will have more ideas.

Lizzie


----------



## bevann (Apr 21, 2012)

I've never seen anything like that.My guess is "parasite"not skin tag.Looks like it is filled with blood.Anxoiusly awaiting your vet's reply and to hear how it is treated/removed.


----------



## Mona (Apr 21, 2012)

This is definitely not a parasite. It may not be a skin tag either, I don;t know, that is why I asked. What it looks like is a "root" of some sort growing outwards. It is pointy at the end. I can pull on it and it doesn;t seem to cause her pain, but is VERY attached. It is not blood filled, as in full of liquid...more like a wart or something but the wrong shape.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 22, 2012)

I would get it checked just for good measure. Boxers can on occasion have some skin cancer issues. Not that I think this looks suspicious at all, I have no clue what it is, just suggesting considering your breed of dog, to have your vet take a quick look. Best wishes and keep us posted..


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it wrong that I want to squeeze it....lol


----------



## Mona (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, she has an appointment on Thursday so will have the vet look at it then whoile she's there. Matt, if you could see and feel it in person, you would lose that temptation, as when you see it in person, it is obviously clear that it is not "filled" with anything. I can squeeze/pinch and pull etc. and it is just a fluidless growth...like I said, it just seems like a "root" that should be growing INTO something. It really is wierd. When I see it, it just makes me want to snip it right off and put some QuikStop on it if it bleeds, and be done with it.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 22, 2012)

you know... i just took a look at it and noticed it is on your dogs elbow. My doberman Max used to get things like that on occasion on his elbow. They were like some weird ingrown hair thingy from dropping down on the elbows when they lay on a hard floor. When I was a youngster and we didn't run to the vet for everything, I remember tying a thread around the base of one of those and putting on some antibiotic ointment and it was gone in no time. Nowadays, I just ask the vet. I am such a wus. LOL. I remember getting my dog a big bed to lay in and he didn't get so many any more. He ended up being a thyroid dog too and all the skin taggy weird thingys went away when he started taking thyroid meds. Anyway... hope it is nothing , can't wait to hear what your vet says or maybe drmatthewtaylor will write in for you .....take care. Adair


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 22, 2012)

Not sure what it is, so no help there. However being a dog groomer for seven years I have seen many skins growths - tumors, tags, warts, etc.. I have seen the type of growth thing that's on your dog quite a few times actually. Am curious what it technically is though! Good job for being an observant pet mom.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 23, 2012)

My Maltese, ANGEL, has several skin tags, but they don't look like that(are little round, sort of 'flat',things, same color as her skin(sort of like my own skin tags(what some of us get as we get OLDER!!



...somewhere in my memory, I visualize seeming 'something' sort of like what you pictured, but can't recall whether it was on a human, horse. or dog...do let us know what you find out, because it sure is an odd-looking thing!Here's hoping it is nothing serious, though!

Margo


----------



## Mona (Apr 23, 2012)

It reminds me of a potato sprout the way it's pointed at the end! LOL! It is not that pink color anymore either...that must have been just that color when it first "sprouted" and is now more a black color. It seems like I have seen something like this before too, but for the life of me, I just cannot think of where or what on either!!


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 23, 2012)

Shoot, I have something just like that on the side of my face just in front of my ear. Been growing for a few months and is about half an inch long. Too scared to go to the doctor.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ummmm....really? You should probably get that taken care of; it may be nothing and they can remove it or if it is something serious...the longer you leave it the worse it may be. Never got that rationale that people are scared to go to the doctor....


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 26, 2012)

Your thread, Mona, sticks in my mind as I, too, have seen something similar and cannot place it.

Today is Thursday and wonder if Abby's had her vet visit yet?


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2012)

No, our appointment isn't until 4:45, so I likely won't be back home until nearly 6:00pm. I wrote it on my hand though, with hopes I won;t forget to ask!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, the vet looked at it and was not at all concerned. He felt it was just a certain type of skin tag. I decided to tie a piece of dental floss really tight at the base of it, with hopes it will "suffocate" and die and fall off on it's own. I have no idea how long something like that may take. Have any of you ever done that? If so, how many days?? Will it just fall off, or will I need to actually give it a little tug to help it off??


----------



## bevann (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it will take about 3 days.When I was raising Pembroke Welsh Corgis we would band their tails so we didin't get a stump look.Same idea-tie something tight and cut off blood supply.First litter I did by myself-tails fell off in 2 days and looked like a badly skinned knee-not cute and fuzzy like a Corgi butt.Boy was I ever scared.I thought I had ruined our promising show litter.My mentor told me not to worry.Everything turned out fine.Let us know when it falls off.


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2012)

OK, I'll let you know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 27, 2012)

It's always a relief when the vet seems unconcerned and sends you on your way.

Now we all know, should we see one again, to not worry...


----------



## Mona (Apr 27, 2012)

I just tied the floss on last night, and already this morning it is mostly dried out feeling more like dead skin. I tried giving it a couple quick yanks, but I guess is not quite ready yet, so will just give it a couple more days.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 27, 2012)

It'll fall off on its own when it's ready; I wouldn't yank it.


----------



## Mona (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, OK, thanks Matt.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 29, 2012)

I tied off a skin tag on my brother and it fell off within a few days.


----------



## Mona (May 1, 2012)

And there it was....GONE!

I was impatient and didn't wait for it to "fall off", but I did give a quick little yank on it last night before bed and it came right off, all dried out. There was a faint trace of blood, but not even a "drop".

You can't even tell where it was. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sterling (May 1, 2012)

Mona thats good to know. Thanks for posting that so we can all be informed.


----------

